

Ask HN: Feedback on A Map of the Cat? - weilawei
http://amapofthecat.com

======
aw3c2
The font shadow makes the text appear blurry. Font sizes need consistency. Do
not use the same size for headlines and starts of paragraphs. The single big
letters are just silly. Serif font does not fit technology/coding environment.
The huge quote is so huge and long that I do not read it. Feynman name-
dropping is lame, put your own quality in that space where the visitor looks
first.

~~~
weilawei
Round #3: I've dropped the Feynman quote, cleaned up the explanation, moved
things out to other pages, and got rid of the redundant headlines. The sizing
of the headline/drop caps is an issue on other pages that I'll be addressing
shortly.

Thank you for your comments, I really appreciate them.

------
gaius
What am I looking at here? Like, is this a demonstrator for some content
management tool?

~~~
weilawei
It's a tongue-in-cheek personal portfolio I'm putting together. I haven't done
an illustration for a logo yet--not exactly my strongest skill, although I
like drawing. I'm looking to see what areas people think are in need of work.

(EDIT: Tweaked the About blurb; perhaps it will be clearer now?)

~~~
gaius
Cool.

Renders beautifully in Safari on my Mac but the font is horrible on Firefox on
Windows.

~~~
weilawei
Thanks, I'll have to check it out on Windows... Just let me boot it up here.

